# DeWalt Nail gun Problem



## RogerBoyle (17 Apr 2016)

Hi guys Has anybody else had an issue with the nail gun not firing nails in properly??
If so did you manage to fix it or is it a case of sending it back to Dewalt. 

Gun hasn't been used in around 8 months as I've had no need of it and I only wanted to knock up a bit of a wood store out side my shed LOL 
Tried 4 different batteries all 4.0 AH two brand new less than a week old and two that are around 6 months old so that's not the issue
Stripped gun down and Cleaned it made no difference and I couldn't see anything obvious that was wrong or looked out of place when it was stripped 
Cheers
Roger


----------



## RogerBoyle (17 Apr 2016)

Sorry forgot the Pictures LOL


----------



## No skills (17 Apr 2016)

Are you talking about the brushless first fix nail gun?

If so then yes, our first one stopped driving 90mm nails in all the way (after only a few thousand nails) - it went in for repair twice and came back no better each time. Third time I wrote a snotty note to go with the gun and it was replaced under gaurentee (sp?).
No problems with the replacement or the second gun we had to buy to use while the first was out of commission again


----------



## RogerBoyle (17 Apr 2016)

No skills":1owcjnyz said:


> Are you talking about the brushless first fix nail gun?
> 
> If so then yes, our first one stopped driving 90mm nails in all the way (after only a few thousand nails) - it went in for repair twice and came back no better each time. Third time I wrote a snotty note to go with the gun and it was replaced under gaurentee (sp?).
> No problems with the replacement or the second gun we had to buy to use while the first was out of commission again



Oh Dear 
Unfortunately yes its the Brushless one . I was given it to trial it and write a review as were several of the members on here.
Its not done that much work only around 4000 nails which is Only a fraction of my Paslode and Clarke Guns 
Ill send DeWalt an email lol and see what they say

Roger


----------



## chippy1970 (17 Apr 2016)

That was awhile ago , I got one too. I've not used it for a bit but it was OK last time I did use it.

I'm sure Dewalt will check it

Sent from my ALE-L21 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dusty (17 Apr 2016)

With all Gas guns , there are four fundimental process's , Battery , ignition , Gas , Seals 

You have Ignition , as it wouldnt of fired , same as battery , so it can only be the latter two , The seals should be replaced as per manufacturers instructions , you would be suprised as to how little "shots" fired before doing this , and Gas , the gas does have a shelf life , and it is appallingly short . Even if the canister feels like it has some in , doesnt mean it is any good . I end up chucking out a fair few as not only does it lose its combustion but also the cells leak over time once the cap is locked on . In the Fuel cell is also a small amount of lubricant to keep the gun from seizing . Think along the lines of a two stroke , fuel and Lubricant . So if the gas leaks , you are left with alot of lubricant . 

I have the Hitachi first fix and I service it myself , strip it down and rebuild , very simple once you get your head around it , 2 seals , air filter , lubricate working parts , replace igniter . 

I would say check your gas , try another new cell and check the dates , chances are it is that if not firing properly , if that isnt it , check the seals / which are effectively giant rubber O-Rings .

I am hedging my bets on this . And dont be fooled for buying genuine Dewalt / paslode etc gas . I use Drivefast fixings and Gas and have had no problems , where as when I am desperate and have bought paslode , I am forever having problems with dud Gas cells either running out too soon or not firing at all and when they charge nearly £20 for a couple of replacement cells it is a real stitch up . I can get Drivefast for £4 a cell if needed . Brand doesnt mean anything when it comes to Gas quality . 

Cheers Sam


----------



## No skills (17 Apr 2016)

A very informative post, however the dewalt 18v brushless nailers use no gas.

Just to add to your post we have never had a problem with paslode gas and nail packs, in fact we switched to them after having problems with bostich packs that had gas very close to the expirary date and never enough gas to drive all the fixings in the pack - in the packs that we have from paslode there's always enough gas to be partly into the next fresh batch of nails before having to stick a new gas in.


----------



## No skills (17 Apr 2016)

Sorry that came across as a bit snotty, didn't mean it to be!


----------



## Dusty (17 Apr 2016)

Hi No Skills , dont worry , I learnt many years ago that text gives no clue to tone of voice and not to jump on a comment because it can be read in any different ways . 

I was only iving my experience of paslode just wasnt that great , had many an arguement with the guys in bradfords about it , the bottom line was they charged to much and didnt shift alot , so stock sat around for too long and the fuel cells became stale . I did order some via other sources and had the similar experience of running out before using all the nails . I moved over to DriveFast as I have contacts with the supply chain and was able to purchase at very good prices and it was explained to me that the gas cells are charged to fire 1100 nails per 100o in a pack and true to the word , have never run out . And yes Bostich are attrocious , they should stick to supplying nails for air powered unit only . 

And sorry for posting irrelevantly regarding the Dewalt , didnt realise it was Gasless . 

Cheers Sam


----------



## No skills (17 Apr 2016)

Don't worry about irelevent information, that's me all over  

I am suprised you had that much agro with the paslode packs, but like you say if it's old stock then I suppose it's bound to happen.
And yes bostich, you wouldn't think they could get it that wrong - but they do :lol: :lol:


----------



## Lons (17 Apr 2016)

I got one of the trial ones and no problems so far. Talk to their tech guys for advice.


----------



## Dusty (17 Apr 2016)

With out Hi-Jacking the thread , here is how I kill a few hours a year , part disasembled ! On the kitchen table ! This was to find a fault with a snapped wire on the battery terminal connectors , to be fair , I dread to think of how many thousands of nails it has punched in 9
years , so I guess it is par for the course


----------

